# where to buy meters?



## ToothDaClown (Feb 13, 2010)

Some one posted a website that was a good place to buy either Hanna or Milwaukee meters, but I can't find it using the search engine and can't even remember what thread it was in.  I think it was something like eseason or egear, but that may or may not be right.

I would appreciate any known good sources for buying meters other than ebay.  If you have  sellers that you have worked with on ebay, then that would be okay too, but I don't want to be screwing around with unknown sellers.

Thank you.

Great smoking.

Sorry guys, my son was logged in and I posted this before I realized it was coming in under his identity.  I need to get after him to sign out when he uses my computer and also after myself to check the identity that is logged in.  DonJones


----------



## DonJones (Feb 13, 2010)

I found it.  It was eseasongear.com.

Sorry to have bothered you.  

The prices look very good.  Has anyone used these people?  If so what was your experiences with them?

Great smoking.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 14, 2010)

I ordered a milwaukee ph600 from them and got it 3 days after i ordered. quick shipping. no complaints.


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2010)

I got both my ph and ppm meters through there...


----------



## DonJones (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, or gals.

Changing the subject slightly, what does anyone know about the DIGITAL brand of meters that they sell there?  They are certainly less expensive than Hanna or Milwuakee and I see them listed in the professional pool maintance and water treatment sites.  Also they seem to be well thought of by their customers, but then who would actually leave anegative review on their website?

Great smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 21, 2010)

I ordered 2 meters in the afternoon pacific time of the 18th and recieved the meters before noon on the 20th.  Everything was well packaged and arrived in good shape.

My TDS meter was the HM Digital brand model AP-1.  I'll let you know if there are any problems with it.

Great smoking.


----------

